
Ask HN: What is the best antivirus free/paid - tdhz77
What is the best antivirus these days for Windows? I&#x27;ve been out of the game for too long on this OS.
======
tiernano
The one built in to Windows seems to be the best option. mentioned previously
here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13489100](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13489100)

